# Lights for 18x18x24 Exo-Terra



## JDizzle186 (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm looking for suggestions for lighting I cannot find an aquarium light in the 18" size Anywhere and I really don't like the look of the 20" fixtures unless they are hung from above I plan to put two green anoles inside with a ton of plants nothing to exotic but some do have a high light requirement 

Please help


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

There's plenty of 18'' led fixtures. Check amazon. Just make sure to get 6500K or close to.

Or you could do a Exo terra hood with a jungle dawn or cfl.


----------



## JDizzle186 (Sep 14, 2015)

Will the led fixtures do the trick for everything?, plants and animals I know the anoles require uvb 5 I'll have do look around a little more and see what's avaible


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Whoops didn't even see that this was for anoles. I would just go with a standard exo terra hood, a uvb bulb and a 6500K "daylight" cfl bulb.

The standard 18'' LED fixtures won't have uvb unless you get a really high-end (i.e. expensive) one.


----------



## JDizzle186 (Sep 14, 2015)

Just ordered the Exo Terra Compact Incandescent Fixture plan to do exactly what u said run the uvb and am going to look on eBay or Amazon for a screw in led style bulb start off with that and if I feel I need more I will be getting a 18" finnex or something alike. A small basking light should still fit hopefully even tho I don't believe i will need it.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Good luck! With the uvb and a screw in LED that should be plenty of light. I'm not sure of anoles specific uvb requirements but the set-up you're going with should be more than enough for plants too.


----------



## JDizzle186 (Sep 14, 2015)

Just the eco terra or with the addition of the led?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Don't forget that if you have the light shining through most types of glass that you are filtering out the majority of your UVB. If you are going through screen or something like that, you should be ok.

Mark


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

JDizzle186 said:


> Just the eco terra or with the addition of the led?


You need the USB light and either a call or screw in led. A call would be cheapest and throw off some heat if your angles are cold


----------



## zerelli (Sep 14, 2009)

You can get screw-in LED bulbs from a few different sponsors of the site. I use Josh's Frogs and NE Herp so far with great success. There is another one that looks good but gets blocked on my computer (I have a company owned laptop) I think they are called Planted glass boxes or something similar. I think they all sell the bulbs.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Or you could use a Zoo Med ReptiSun LED UVB Terrarium Hood.


----------



## JDizzle186 (Sep 14, 2015)

I took a look at that those before I purchased what I did. I couldn't see it living up to what I expect for lighting and it not leaving any room up top for a heat light or aditional lighting of I wasn't satisfied with it was a easy no choice for me plus the $$ was high in my opinion


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

JPP said:


> Or you could use a Zoo Med ReptiSun LED UVB Terrarium Hood.





JDizzle186 said:


> I took a look at that those before I purchased what I did. I couldn't see it living up to what I expect for lighting and it not leaving any room up top for a heat light or aditional lighting of I wasn't satisfied with it was a easy no choice for me plus the $$ was high in my opinion


I would have to agree that the ZM ReptiSun LED UVB fixture has fairly low output for the price tag attached to it. You can get much nicer LED fixtures with either substantially more output, or the same output but more feature rich for that kind of investment.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

I had put a Zoo Med LED only fixture over a 10 gallon for a bit. It burnt some plants...but only where they fell within the cone of light caused by the optics. I now use the same fixture on a 20H, with the optic lenses removed.

Sure you can get other LED fixtures, but I mentioned that particular one due to it having the built-in UVB bulb attachment, which seems to be uncommon. I doubt that using just a single screw-in jungle dawn type LED in one side of an exo terra hood is going to provide sufficient plant lighting coverage alongside a screw-in UVB bulb.


----------



## JDizzle186 (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah so do I ..that's why I plan to order another 18" or 20" led to sit on top or hang a little above if I decide to go 20..something for planted aquariums probably and I want moon lights for night viewing


----------

